
What should I do now? - hugsy
Hello. I am 3rd year undergraduate CS student. This academic year my annual GPA fell low(because of burnout). University is going to cut my waiver scholarship one level(from 80% to 60%). My family is barely affording 20%. Next year(last year of school), it will be 40%. What should I do?Should I freeze?
======
alexgotoi
Learn a skill and start freelancing. You can make some good money.

~~~
alexgotoi
Anyway, good luck!

~~~
hugsy
Thank you:)

